# Pressemeldung: Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung des DAV und des VDSF



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V (VDSF)*

*Bemühungen des VDSF, des DAV und der EAA erfolgreich – von der EU geplante Fangquote für Angler abgelehnt*​
Der von der EU- Kommission vorgelegte Entwurf zur Überwachung der Freizeitfischerei ist zunächst  vom Tisch. Bei der Sitzung der europäischen Fischereiminister am 20.10.2009 in Luxemburg ist die umstrittene Quotenregelung aus dem Artikel 47 der  Kontrollverordnung, gestrichen worden. Nach den Plänen der EU-Kommission sollten danach Mitgliedstaaten  künftig prüfen, ob das Freizeitangeln zum Rückgang bedrohter Bestände, wie etwa dem Dorsch beiträgt. Die Fänge von Meeresanglern wären dann in die Fangquoten-Systeme der jeweiligen EU-Staaten eingerechnet worden. 

Das Vorhaben, die Fänge von Freizeitfischern auf die nationalen Fangquoten anzurechnen, scheiterte unter anderem am Widerstand der Bundesregierung, nachdem sich der VDSF und der DAV sowie die EAA (European Anglers Alliance) klar gegen eine solche Regelung ausgesprochen hatten. Dank gilt daher Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU), Staatssekretär Gert Lindemann (BMELV) und Ministerialrat Dr. Gerd Conrad (BMELV), die tatkräftig geholfen haben, die unsinnige Überregulierungen seitens der EU zu verhindern. Staatssekretär Gert Lindemann machte klar, dass Deutschland zuallererst auf eine Studie über die Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei drängt, um sich über die tatsächlichen Fänge durch die Hochseeangler ein Bild zu machen. Dazu soll ein wissenschaftliches Begleitprogramm ins Leben gerufen werden. 

Der VDSF und der DAV wie auch die europäischen Anglerverbände hatten sich im Vorfeld der Verhandlungen klar gegen eine Quotierung der Anglerfänge sowie eine Anrechnung auf die Quote der Berufsfischerei ausgesprochen und stattdessen gefordert, mit tatsächlich wirksamen Mitteln, die auf belastbaren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen basieren, eine Verbesserung der Fischbestände anzustreben. Der VDSF und der DAV schlagen zum Schutz der Dorschbestände beispielsweise die Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten während der Laichzeit vor. Zudem sollte dann auch, wie es bereits seit Jahren durch die deutsche Anglerschaft in großem Umfang freiwillig praktiziert wird, in größeren Tiefen, in denen der Dorsch der Fortpflanzung nachkommt, das Fischen untersagt sein.

Offenbach und Berlin, den 21.10.2009


----------

